# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [GUI] quelle librairie?

## guilastro

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de developper un plantarium en Python, le noyau avec les calculs est fait. Maintenant, il faut que je fasse l'interface graphique...

Que dois-je choisir entre WxPython, TK, pyGTK,...?
et comme libraire supplementaire? pyopengl? pygame? ou alors des choses intgres aux librairies prcdentes..

Par exemple, je voudrais dessiner une carte du ciel avec pas mal d'objets dessus, objets qui peuvent etre ecouts separemment. Et donc lorsqu'on survole l'un de ces objets, une action s'effectue.
Il faudrait une librairie avec des effets vraiments fluides et rapides, affichage, deplacements fluides,...

ca peut tre galement de la 2D vectorielle, je suis pas encore fix, je connais aucune librairie graphique.

Il faudrait aussi quelque chose multi-plateforme, je suis sur nux.

Merci d'avance,
Guillaume

----------


## naxelas

Bonjour,

Fantastique je suis sur un projet personnel similaire en Python aussi!  ::D:  (http://hexlet.be)
Peut-tre qu'il y a moyen de runir nos efforts? J'en serais ravis.

Pour mon projet j'ai commenc par une interface Tkinter, complte et facile  mettre sur pied. Mais la vitesse de rendu n'tait pas optimale sur mon ancien PIII 550Mhz. Alors je me suis concentr sur une interface Pygame/OpenGL, question vitesse c'est parfait, mais par contre je n'ai encore rien implment qui permette de reprer quel objet est survol.
D'autre part, pygtk, wx et pyqt sont peut-etre plus rapides que Tkinter. Et l'avantage de ces librairies (si on utilise pas opengl) est, je crois, qu'elles permettent de mieux grer les vnements (e.g., savoir quel objet est point).

Toutes ces bibliothques sont portables.

----------

